

JavaScript Victorious – Three Obstacles - jacobr
https://koglerjs.com/verbiage/obstacles

======
aceperry
I think he left out the fact that not all browsers in use are standards
compliant, each browser handles javascript differently, and the html5 standard
keeps changing which affects the javascript that you write. That seems to be a
large factor.

